# Christmas Puppies



## konellion (Nov 10, 2014)

Anyone else getting a GSD puppy for Christmas this year?


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I always wanted a puppy for Christmas, in a little box with a little bow. That was my dream as a child.

As an adult, I would not be happy if someone got me a puppy for Christmas. I want to pick out the breeder and I want to pick out the puppy with the breeder's help, lol. 

So no Christmas puppies for me, but I might get a puppy next summer/fall and it won't be a GSD. :wub:


----------



## konellion (Nov 10, 2014)

Well I'm actually getting the puppy for my almost two year old so I was able to select the breeder.  I am excited because I have wanted a GSD for a long time! Getting a new puppy is always exciting no matter the time of year.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

konellion said:


> Well I'm actually getting the puppy for my almost two year old so I was able to select the breeder.  I am excited because I have wanted a GSD for a long time! Getting a new puppy is always exciting no matter the time of year.


Take lots of photos, don't forget the ribbon! :laugh:

Yes I agree, getting a puppy is always exciting.


----------



## konellion (Nov 10, 2014)

Oh I will!! I will post a few on here too!! ðð


----------



## Miss Molly May (Feb 19, 2010)

I wish Congratulations!!! Can't wait to see pics. I am so jealous


----------



## konellion (Nov 10, 2014)

Thank you!!


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I got Legend last year a few days before Christmas, not intentionally but we did the breeding in August (before I was ever thinking of Christmas) and he was born October 22 so that's how it worked out.


----------



## konellion (Nov 10, 2014)

He is gorgeous!! Our puppy will be Orome. Love the pics! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## marshies (May 18, 2011)

Omg. He is soooo cute liesje!


----------



## roym01 (Jul 21, 2014)

My breeder won't let me take my girl home in December . She says no puppies (or any dogs for that matter) to new homes just before X-Mas. Although she will be 6 months old on December 16th the breeder still advises to wait until January.

There is no additional cost for the extra stay at the breeders. I take this as confirmation that the breeder truly cares about her dogs and that I made a good breeder decision. But, being a novice dog owner and still early into my learning curve, I would like the opinions of others as to whether this is a common practice amongst GSD breeders.


----------



## Hineni7 (Nov 8, 2014)

She will be 6mos OR 6 WEEKS? If she is 6mos,get her before Christmas, if she is 6 weeks then definitely wait until after new year imho... 

God bless, 
Misty


----------



## scarfish (Apr 9, 2013)

roym01 said:


> My breeder won't let me take my girl home in December . She says no puppies (or any dogs for that matter) to new homes just before X-Mas. Although she will be 6 months old on December 16th the breeder still advises to wait until January.
> 
> There is no additional cost for the extra stay at the breeders. I take this as confirmation that the breeder truly cares about her dogs and that I made a good breeder decision. But, being a novice dog owner and still early into my learning curve, I would like the opinions of others as to whether this is a common practice amongst GSD breeders.



no that's the most retarded thing i ever heard in my life. we got our first pup at 4 1/2 months 'cause nobody wanted her. well those 4 1/2 monts she wasn't exposed to anything or anybody other than the breeder. it was a nightmare to do anything with her at first due to all the lost socialization time. at 2 and tonsof training and socialization she will always be aloof with strangers. our next pup we got at 8 weeks and he was a complete 180 from our first.


----------



## Hineni7 (Nov 8, 2014)

I agree with starfish, if, the pup is 6mos and not 6 weeks. My boy who just passed away I got at about 5mos from the breeder who also did little with him and it took forever to get his brain engaged and focused.... But if it was a typo and you meant 6wks, then it makes sense (to an extent) as usually the holidays have a lot of people exposure excitement, etc and a new puppy without full vaccination, fear imprint period (possibly occurring), might have the breeder concerned... Just a thought as to why she would withhold...


----------



## roym01 (Jul 21, 2014)

Scarfish, not sure 'retarded' applies to any discussion or difference of opinion that may be found in this or any forum. Different maybe, even strange. Let's color it that way.

Couldn't the experience with your 4 1/2 month old have been the breeders fault (lack of human/canine socialization)? Nevertheless, I don't think it has much to do with the question of whether bringing home a dog just before X-Mas is a good or bad idea. 

My breeder has excellent credentials and tons of experience. She supplies and trains GSD's for police departments and runs a well-respected Schutzhund club. I just wonder if this is such a bad idea what could possibly be her reasons behind it?


----------



## scarfish (Apr 9, 2013)

she came from a breeder on a farm. had plenty of socialization with other dogs but not so much people, cars, trian horns, church bells and whatnot. all of which we live with. the second dog came from the same breeder at 8 weeks. it was much easier to get him used to everything. so i believe the earlier the socialization the better. my opinion and nobody will change it.


----------



## scarfish (Apr 9, 2013)

am i not allowed to give my opinion anymore?


----------



## Hineni7 (Nov 8, 2014)

You know, it might be her line of thinking that, during the holidays it is hard to spend the time on a new dog....? It is an interesting choice on her part... I do agree that my situation with Dunamis was partially on the breeder as no stimulus and training that should have been done was done., especially during the critical learning periods... 

Have you asked her why's he won't release the pup? I'm eager to see pics  

God bless, 
Misty


----------



## roym01 (Jul 21, 2014)

scarfish said:


> am i not allowed to give my opinion anymore?


Absolutely. I respect your opinion and don't think it's 'retarded' at all.

Based on your responses, I am convinced your breeder did a poor job of socializing the 4 1/2 month old pup. This is proved by the excellent job YOU did socializing your 8 week old.

Here's to happiness within your pack!


----------



## roym01 (Jul 21, 2014)

Hineni7 said:


> You know, it might be her line of thinking that, during the holidays it is hard to spend the time on a new dog....? It is an interesting choice on her part... I do agree that my situation with Dunamis was partially on the breeder as no stimulus and training that should have been done was done., especially during the critical learning periods...
> 
> Have you asked her why's he won't release the pup? I'm eager to see pics
> 
> ...


You've partly got it. The time thing is important but the 'atmosphere' and surroundings at X-Mas time (especially at our house as it is full of decorations, noise, visitors, etc... during the X-mas season) make it a more stressful situation for the new dog then it would be during 'normal' times of the year.

I actually thought this was a very noble practice from my breeder and am curious as to the opinions of others, especially other breeders/trainers.


----------



## scarfish (Apr 9, 2013)

roym01 said:


> Absolutely. I respect your opinion and don't think it's 'retarded' at all.
> 
> Based on your responses, I am convinced your breeder did a poor job of socializing the 4 1/2 month old pup. This is proved by the excellent job YOU did socializing your 8 week old.
> 
> Here's to happiness within your pack!


the breeder lives in a completely rural area of missouri. i don't know what more she could of done to expose the pups to what they would encounter in urban garfield, bergen county, NJ with a density of 15,000 per sq. mile. street cleaners, garbage and recycling trucks, low flying planes into newark and teteboro, the church with bells right behind my house, the street and pedestrian traffic, a school with tons of screaming kids on my block, another 6 or so schools within a few blocks away, ect... it was alot for a 4 1/2month old from the country to take in. the 8 week old from the same place did much better.


----------



## Hineni7 (Nov 8, 2014)

I think there are 2 main ways of looking at it(imo) : 1) protect the new pup /dog from extra stresses and situations that could set back training /socialization or adjustment into new household.. 2) if the new owners are focused on the pup first and foremost, then the new stimulus could be beneficial as the dog might look to new owner more for comfort and what is expected and new owners are able to help dog through the new period of adjustment possibly making bonds stronger... Then again, there is probably a 3rd thought that doesn't care either way, lol. 

Bottom line, if you don't mind waiting , then it is all good  I still want pics  

God bless, 
Misty


----------



## roym01 (Jul 21, 2014)

I HATE waiting ........... but whatever is best for the dog. My wife is also disappointed that we will be missing out on the puppy stage. I just tell her that dog #2 will be brought home at 8 weeks . 

I'm having trouble posting images properly so I apologize for the links;
Remy At 18 Wks - 3 Photo by roym011roym01 | Photobucket


----------



## Hineni7 (Nov 8, 2014)

Oh my what an adorable girl! Already getting her agility fix in, lol. I bet waiting is torturous! My question is, why don't I you get her now, since she would have plenty of adjustment time before the major holiday season? She is old enough...


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

konellion said:


> Well I'm actually getting the puppy for my almost two year old



That's a good trade. I'd say you got the better end of that deal.


----------



## Pax8 (Apr 8, 2014)

Emoore said:


> That's a good trade. I'd say you got the better end of that deal.


:spittingcoffee:


----------



## roym01 (Jul 21, 2014)

Thank you for the comment. I think she is kinda cute myself.

Why not now? My wife and I both work 9 to 5. After purchasing the puppy my research led me to believe that leaving an 8 week old puppy alone from 9 to 5 wasn't in his/her best interest. The 8 to 16 week period is so critical to their development that I decided to leave the pup with the breeder/trainer in their pre-trained puppy program. I didn't do this without much thought and trepidation. Missing out on the puppy stage was quite difficult to accept, especially since being a novice GSD owner I had no experience with the negatives involved in raising a GSD puppy. Additionally, the added cost took a while to rationalize.

Not sure I did the right thing ......... and probably won't know until my pack grows (scheduled in 3 years. He will be coming home at 8 weeks unless I still find myself grinding it out from 9 to 5).


----------



## Pax8 (Apr 8, 2014)

roym01 said:


> Thank you for the comment. I think she is kinda cute myself.
> 
> Why not now? My wife and I both work 9 to 5. After purchasing the puppy my research led me to believe that leaving an 8 week old puppy alone from 9 to 5 wasn't in his/her best interest. The 8 to 16 week period is so critical to their development that I decided to leave the pup with the breeder/trainer in their pre-trained puppy program. I didn't do this without much thought and trepidation. Missing out on the puppy stage was quite difficult to accept, especially since being a novice GSD owner I had no experience with the negatives involved in raising a GSD puppy. Additionally, the added cost took a while to rationalize.
> 
> Not sure I did the right thing ......... and probably won't know until my pack grows (scheduled in 3 years. He will be coming home at 8 weeks unless I still find myself grinding it out from 9 to 5).


I worked a 9-5 job and also had college on top of that when I got mine. He has still turned out great. Just personal opinion, but I really wouldn't care what kind of program the breeder had in place, I would want to do the socialization of my puppy myself. The breeder doesn't know the details of my life and probably can't prepare my puppy for the things he'll encounter in my life as well as I can. For instance, I'm pretty big into costuming which most people don't think to expose a puppy to. But since 8 weeks, mine has been exposed to swordplay, heavy armor, full face masks, etc and is now fine with it all. If he had stayed at the breeders, he never would have seen any of that.

I would probably suggest getting the pup earlier next time. Or if you don't think you have enough time to devote to a pup just because you work a 9-5 job, you may have to rethink how to make the most of your time. Most people don't have the luxury of being around their puppy all the time, but it is rarely needed for puppies to grow up into stable adults. All that is needed is for you to make the most of the time you do spend with them outside of work and social commitments.


----------



## Pax8 (Apr 8, 2014)

She is super cute! (Just saw the pictures :crazy: )


----------



## Hineni7 (Nov 8, 2014)

Gotcha.. Well the nice thing she should be housebroken, and while you miss some of the fun puppy breath etc, you also should have less of a chance the landshark stage is still in effect, lol. Guess you won't know for sure until you are able to get her whether she would have fit in sooner or not, but she is beautiful and I know you will love her and have fun with her when she comes... I know I wouldn't be able to wait, lol... You have great self control! Ever picture would be calling to make to pick her up, lol... Be sure to post pics when you do get her home  

God bless! 
Misty


----------



## roym01 (Jul 21, 2014)

Pax8 said:


> I worked a 9-5 job and also had college on top of that when I got mine. He has still turned out great. Just personal opinion, but I really wouldn't care what kind of program the breeder had in place, I would want to do the socialization of my puppy myself. The breeder doesn't know the details of my life and probably can't prepare my puppy for the things he'll encounter in my life as well as I can. For instance, I'm pretty big into costuming which most people don't think to expose a puppy to. But since 8 weeks, mine has been exposed to swordplay, heavy armor, full face masks, etc and is now fine with it all. If he had stayed at the breeders, he never would have seen any of that.
> 
> I would probably suggest getting the pup earlier next time. Or if you don't think you have enough time to devote to a pup just because you work a 9-5 job, you may have to rethink how to make the most of your time. Most people don't have the luxury of being around their puppy all the time, but it is rarely needed for puppies to grow up into stable adults. All that is needed is for you to make the most of the time you do spend with them outside of work and social commitments.


 Thanks for the input Pax8. Makes a lot of sense.

My breeder did ask a lot of questions regarding my everyday life to help with the pup's socialization (exposure to cats, small children, activities, property configuration, daily schedules, etc..). My biggest reservation was how a 6-8 month old dog would bond to a new owner. I then learned about the bond between cop and dog. Cops don't set their dogs until at least 2 years old and the subsequent bond that develops is as strong as it gets.
Good enough to convince me.

I hope to be in a better position to bring my next pack member home at 8 weeks. I should be a more experienced GSD owner by then and hopefully able to spend more time with her as a puppy.


----------



## konellion (Nov 10, 2014)

I will be getting my GSD on the 23rd and he will be 6 weeks. I work 8 to 4:30 and have an almost two year old. I understand how it may be difficult but as my husband and I are going through a divorce my GSD will help me and my daughter tremendously. I can't imagine waiting 6 months to get him but if you think it's best then that's great. Can't wait to see pics of everyone GSD and definitely can't wait to share mine!!


----------



## sehrgutcsg (Feb 7, 2014)

Bogard's Sehr Gut Isabella born Christmas day 2013 at about 10 months training in the mountains Oct. 8th.

SGCSG


----------



## stmcfred (Aug 13, 2013)

You should really wait till the puppy is 8 weeks at least! Not sure what state you are in, but in Ohio it's illegal to rehome a puppy or kitten before 8 weeks old.



konellion said:


> I will be getting my GSD on the 23rd and he will be 6 weeks. I work 8 to 4:30 and have an almost two year old. I understand how it may be difficult but as my husband and I are going through a divorce my GSD will help me and my daughter tremendously. I can't imagine waiting 6 months to get him but if you think it's best then that's great. Can't wait to see pics of everyone GSD and definitely can't wait to share mine!!


----------



## konellion (Nov 10, 2014)

I'm in Louisiana and we get animals at 6 weeks. I didn't know it was illegal anywhere


----------



## roym01 (Jul 21, 2014)

Hineni7 said:


> You know, it might be her line of thinking that, during the holidays it is hard to spend the time on a new dog....? It is an interesting choice on her part... I do agree that my situation with Dunamis was partially on the breeder as no stimulus and training that should have been done was done., especially during the critical learning periods...
> 
> Have you asked her why's he won't release the pup? I'm eager to see pics
> 
> ...


Not that I believe everything I read .......... but it sure feels good, mixed with a little relief, when you read something from a very credible source that confirms your breeders opinions and practices.

During my research and educational foray into the world of GSD's, I have read many books (The Other End of the Leash, How to Speak Dog, I Love My Dog But ....., German Shepherd for Dummies, Culture Clash). The book I am reading now is The Dog Listener by Jan Fennell. I was about a quarter of the way thru when I concluded that this was the best book I have read so far and told my wife that this should be the first book she reads.

So ........ over half way thru now and last night on page 193 Jan goes on to say "My argument about giving dogs at Christmas is simple: Calmness and consistency are central to everything I do. Christmas is the least calm, least consistent time of the year".

Nice to hear/read things that confirm you have chosen wisely.


----------



## Anastasia (Oct 7, 2011)

We are getting a puppy on December 6 and while I am excited it is very bitter sweet. We lost our beloved Captain Jack unexpectedly in Oct and we are heartbroken and miss him terribly. He was a beautiful boy and I will miss him for the rest of my life.

Just before Jacks death his sister (they share a Mother) had a litter (2 days before Jacks 3rd birthday) We have reserved a little girl from that litter. We are moving forward and looking to the future and excited to have a puppy to love, train and enjoy. Not real excited for house breaking in December in NJ but as they say, this too shall pass... LOL!


----------



## Lark (Jan 27, 2014)

roym01 said:


> My breeder won't let me take my girl home in December . She says no puppies (or any dogs for that matter) to new homes just before X-Mas. Although she will be 6 months old on December 16th the breeder still advises to wait until January.
> 
> There is no additional cost for the extra stay at the breeders. I take this as confirmation that the breeder truly cares about her dogs and that I made a good breeder decision. But, being a novice dog owner and still early into my learning curve, I would like the opinions of others as to whether this is a common practice amongst GSD breeders.


I can understand a breeder not wanting people to make a spur of the moment decision and get a "Christmas puppy" so the kids have something exciting to have on Christmas morning. 

That said - if I had been working with the breeder and they knew I was a serious buyer then I would not be happy AT ALL with not getting the puppy when it was ready because it happened to be the month of December. In fact, December is a very good time for me to get an animal because I am home for a few straight weeks at the end of the month. My house is not crazy in December so to me there would be no legitimate reason to not have the puppy come home.

In the end I would feel not trusted by the breeder, and if they don't trust me then they shouldn't sell me a puppy at all.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

konellion said:


> I'm in Louisiana and we get animals at 6 weeks. I didn't know it was illegal anywhere


Yes, in some states it is illegal to get a puppy before it is 8 weeks old. Not sure about Louisiana.

However, regardless of what the law says, you should not get a puppy at 6 weeks. That is too young for it to be away from it's mother and littermates. Weeks 6-8 are a very important social development period for puppies where they learn how to be dogs, how to communicate with dogs, and proper social skills such as bite inhibition and that is why it is important that puppies stay together as a litter at that age. That age is also too young for the breeder to have done any proper evaluation of temperament or testing on the puppies to ensure each is a good personality fit for it's potential new home.

I hate to say it, but this makes me suspect your breeder may not be a good one as no good and responsible breeder will let a puppy leave at 6 weeks old.


----------



## konellion (Nov 10, 2014)

I have researched her and I have a friend who knew her even before she was a breeder. She is very reputable and has been a breeder for a long time. She is also a vet.


----------



## scarfish (Apr 9, 2013)

no christmas puppy but julie our red sable was born close to christmas. nobody wanted her. she was the only one from the litter that didn't immediately sell. she didn't sell at all 'till we brought her home at 4 1/2 months old after the BYB lowered her price to 400 bucks. the breeder sent us this picture along with her. the ugly duckling nobody wanted.



and a week after we got her, wish i had her when she was tiny.


----------



## MyHans-someBoy (Feb 23, 2013)

What a sweet Christmas puppy picture!
Can't imagine anyone passing on such a cutie. Their loss is your gain.
She's grown into a beauty.


----------

